# Lyft 10% and 20% driver bonus



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Lyft has a bonus for drivers if they drive for 30/50 hours, accept 90% of pax, and 10 hours of peak time. 
I get pings for paxs 15+ minutes away w/ Lyft. Accepting far away pax and knowing a good amount of them will cancel before you arrive , and not being paid for that doesn't seem worth it. Just wanted to know of anybody has done this yet? The downtown w/ Lyft can't make this a good idea, can it?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

That is the bad thing about Lyft, a number of requests come from 10 to 15 minutes away. I never have an issue with them cancelling however. I only work part time on Friday and Saturday during the drunk shifts so I do not get any of the power bonuses. What I do like though is my tips on Lyft are almost always more than the fees I pay to them. If Lyft was busier in Atlanta I would shift to them permanently.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I hit 50 hours each week. Live on north shore. I am online at home 10-20 hours/week. I drive the rest of the hours mostly in the city and surrounding areas. I accept every request. If far off I call pax and tell them my actual ETA. If they cancel, that is fine. If they ask me to come get them they usually throw me a bigger tip. I now drive 99% Lyft (Uber one day a month to keep it active just in case) and deposit $1000-$1300 each week for around 1000 miles. Uber is going to have to step it up if they want me driving more.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I will go as far as the pax needs me to. Every single time I've gone the (literal) extra mile for a passenger, I get tipped extra for my trouble. Every single time I accept a distant ping, I get a passenger that is grateful, friendly, and I feel sorry for the fool that called him and asked him to cancel.


----------

